# Lang Water Pan Placement



## zotie (Nov 20, 2014)

Does anyone put a water pan in there Lang?  Or close the grease valve fill the griddle/plate with water and use it as a water pan?

I've been reading a lot about humidity in the chamber and I want to try and add some.  I haven't had an issue with pork butts but I feel like my ribs get a little crispy, same with brisket.

Also on the bottom grate the back 1/4 closest to the fire box is a hot spot that I've notice and I'm trying to fix that. It runs at about 280 when the rest is around 225-230.  I started building fires towards the front of the fire box(door side) and that helps but there's still a hotspot there. I figured a water pan could fix that.

So here are my thoughts on placement of water

1. Fill the griddle/plate

Pro: Lots of water storage, will not sacrifice grill space, should even out temps a bit, even humidity in chamber. Will actually boil

Con: Worried about meat being too close to stem and improper bark forming, also seems like the side towards the firebox would run dry first which is the hottest spot.

2. Place a water pan behind fire in fire box

Pro: No grill space lost, seems efficient for drawing moisture into the chamber, no worry about steaming the meat, will actually boil

Cons: Hard to re-fill and will probably dry out quickly.

3. In the chamber under the place right where the fire box makes connection with the smoking chamber.

Pro: No grill space lost, would probably regulate the hot spot nicely, no worry about steaming the meat, might not boil

Con: Probably impossible to re-fill once the fire is going.

4. Two  Pyrex two cup measuring cups that hang off the griddle/plate in the chamber and dip into the baffle.

Pro's: easy to measure water consumption and overall humidity even humidity in the chamber, easy to refill, wont' steam meat

Cons: Might not boil, have to open the lid to re-fill.

5. Water pan on the grill over the hot spot

Pros: lessens the hot spot, will boil, puts out humidity.

Con: Gives up grill space, humidity will be concentrated on the outside probably most will go out the chimney.

Probably a lot of trial and error to find the right solution.

What if anything does anyone else do?


----------



## viking72 (Nov 21, 2014)

None of the above.


----------



## buttburner (Nov 21, 2014)

I have a RF and sometimes put a water pan close to the firebox just to try it

but I have found it makes no difference so I don't use it anymore.

if you meat is drying out try wrapping it when it gets the bark you want on it


----------



## bonzbbq (Dec 11, 2014)

Hey zotie, I have been cooking on langs and lang clones for a long time, you can try a water pan and let us know how it works out, I dont think you really need it, most langs seem to seal fine, if it is a small cook moisture might be a slight issue, with more meat it hasnt been a problem for me, like was mentioned try foiling, I love the mine cooks, as far as hot spots, that is not unusual for a reverse flow, if it is a small difference use it to your advantage, the more you use it the more familiar you will become with your cooker, hope this helps, Bonz


----------

